# Possibly Looking to Lease Large Loader for '10-11, 11-12; Cleveland, OH



## ClevelandPusher (Feb 24, 2010)

I am possibly looking to lease a large loader w/ a 14, 16, 18, 20'+ box pusher for the 2010-2011, and 2011-2012 winter. I have the opportunity to land a very large industrial property in the Cleveland, OH area. I need to get 6 month lease rates for a large loader to plug into my business model to make sure my plan will work. If you, or someone you know, has a loader that is not currently being used and can be left onsite, please email me at [email protected] so we can talk and possibly hammer out a deal. I may also be interested in hiring someone with the loader to be the operator for the duration of the season. I am willing to work closely with someone to negotiate a win-win for both parties. We can talk more through email.

payuppayup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

There are a lot of places that rent out loaders.You'll just need to supply operator.


----------



## ClevelandPusher (Feb 24, 2010)

grandview;1011143 said:


> There are a lot of places that rent out loaders.You'll just need to supply operator.


Ya, I know. I've requested quotes through all the major player along with CAT Ohio, etc... Just checking all of my options. I want to crunch numbers with a loader/operator combo - essentially a sub.


----------



## ClevelandPusher (Feb 24, 2010)

ClevelandPusher;1011206 said:


> Ya, I know. I've requested quotes through all the major player along with CAT Ohio, etc... Just checking all of my options. I want to crunch numbers with a loader/operator combo - essentially a sub.


BUMP all the way to the top.


----------



## ClevelandPusher (Feb 24, 2010)

grandview;1011143 said:


> There are a lot of places that rent out loaders.You'll just need to supply operator.


Not having any luck finding someone to even give me a guestimate on a monthly rate.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

https://www.hertzequip.com/herc/rental-equipment/earthmoving-equipment+loaders+wheel-loader

Plug in your zip code and search.


----------

